# Don't ya'll be laughing now



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

And keep this a secret for pete's sake. I'm learning to use the sewing machine. Only thing I ever stitched before this was leather into tool bags or mocasins. Sewing patches on my old farm jeans now, will be trying to cut down a 8x denim jacket next week. Once I figure my way around a bobbin then hope to make us some curtains for the house. I told the Mrs. it's kind of like welding cloth or nailing lumber.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hey, guys make great sewers! Good on sewing and do come here and ask questions if we can help you.

Angie


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd never laugh - I think it's great! Good luck, and there are lots of people here who can help with questions (not me, usually - lol).


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Way to go farmerwilly! 
Your lucky, I wouldn't let my husband within a mile of my sewing machine!
Only because I am selfish, I have so much fun with it I don't want to share!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I've worked several sewing factories that had men sewers. They were as good as the women sewing.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I think this is great. :goodjob: Women have been forced into doing so called men's jobs for a long time. IMO, men need to learn more, what used to be considered, women's jobs. There's more men living alone or raising children alone, so it's only sensible men know sewing, cooking, housekeeping, etc.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Now my Dh thinks sewing is like nailing....but I had to remind him that boards don't stretch while you are nailing. 

good luck with those projects. We are partial to pictures here too!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's wonderful Farmer Willy! My hubby is the one who got me into sewing! Back when we were still dating, we visited a quilt shop and he was just enthralled. Walked out with a brand new Bernina and "I've" (LOL) been happily quilting ever since! He never did get around to doing much sewing because his job keeps him so busy, but his fascination with it finally convinced me to give it a try, otherwise I probably never would have.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

That's fantastic. Aren't the world's best tailors (Saville Row etc) all male? Men can sew just as well we can and even better. My late husband could sew and knit and so can his sons (and daughters). My one son taught his wife all she knows in those areas. Of course you may now be entitled to your own sewing machine. I have my own tools as husband's are too big and heavy so maybe a different sewing machine would suit your hands etc better . No you aren't hearing us all laughing...you're hearing us clap and scream encouragement!

PQ


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

good for you farmer
T. the love of my life use to quilt with his own machines, he was better than most of the women around there...

I think its wonderful,:rock:
I'm not laughing AT you 
I'm laughing, grinning really,that you have "the fever"

pics please

and,,do you still make mocacins??


----------



## Baba (Aug 7, 2008)

Good Job! Everyone should learn to sew and cook and be more self sufficient. I think it's a great idea for Men or Women to learn these skills!


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

FarmerWilly,

My DH has tried his hand at sewing too! He did pretty darn good at that. 

You'l find plenty of manly men that sew professionally- tailor, upholstery shop, car resotration, boat and RV covers, carpet binding, etc...

My hubby did two projects, and then quit- he said it wasn't as easy as he thought it would be. (What is?) Anyhow, here's his project:

- click on image to enlarge

He recovered a passenger seat on a vintage morotrcycle. He used on of my refurbished, classic machines to do it.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Personally, I believe that boys should be taught the basics in sewing as well as cooking.

I knew of a man who made all his wifes clothing. He was GOOD too!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Children of either gender should not be allowed to 'leave home' for college or work in the world without a suitable working knowledge of how to hem, mend and sew buttons on...
It's on my long list of 'life skills' that my kids are required to accomplish before the end of highschool...

I've actually had two sessions with Boy Scout troops (they CAN sew on their own badges) where we did those things and made coasters for Mother's day. It was a hit each time!

dawn


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Oh, mom was good about teaching me whatever I asked to learn. I've been cooking since I was a youngster---none of my friends growing up could stretch out a strudel or make a decent pot roast. 
She taught me how to thread my first needle, sew a button and darn a sock. Served me well when I was in the service and needed a patch sewn on or a button replaced. Served me really well when someone else needed it done and had cash in hand. Me and the Mrs. bought an inexpensive machine about 2 years ago--the machine gathered dust and the pile of torn jeans had piled up in my closet. I finally got around to replacing the wire shelves in the closet after Thanksgiving and was reminded of the pile of jeans waiting for repair. So, as of Sunday, the jeans are mended and the 8x denim jacket has been cut down and fits resonably well (despite the puckers, thread globs, and 'wings' at the shoulders) for farm chores. What's next? Well, when mom passed away in July my sisters let me have her old Singer machine (I can remember dad letting me carry into the house, a Christmas present some 48-49 years ago. I remember the case coming up to my waist and it taking both hands to carry it). Thanks to this forum I've found a link to get a copy of the manual for it. Then it will be on to lined curtains for the house. 

It's been about 6 years since I made the last pair of mocs. That will change here in a couple months. We've a bull we'll be slaughtering and after I tan it I'm looking to stitch a few pair. That and a leather/linen strop for my straight razor. 

I also promised to make the Mrs. a quilting frame. If anyone knows of links for some drawings that would be a big help.

I've always told the Mrs. that the Good Lord can't call me yet, I've got a list projects and jobs to get done. Whose got time to be bored?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Famerwilly - you're my kind of person - with a list of things still to be done, and not be bored ever.

Good going on all the sewing accomplishments.

Angie


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

My Dad sewed and was very good at it. He used to make my Mother's clothes and some of my dresses.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> And keep this a secret for pete's sake. I'm learning to use the sewing machine. Only thing I ever stitched before this was leather into tool bags or mocasins. Sewing patches on my old farm jeans now, will be trying to cut down a 8x denim jacket next week. Once I figure my way around a bobbin then hope to make us some curtains for the house. I told the Mrs. it's kind of like welding cloth or nailing lumber.


My first sewing machine wasn't actually mine. It was DH's. 








Yep. That guy...... ^.... sews. 



Also, I know two men who have actual _quilting_ businesses. 
My son told me one day he wants to grow up to be a quilter like Brian. "He makes art with his quilts, Mom! Er-- I mean, so do you...." lol


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

You're ahead of me! I can hand sew, and repair leather items as needed with my awl, but I haven't tackled a machine yet. On my list....

You're absolutely right, so many things to do and learn...

Twila


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Have fun with it.


----------



## rb. (Jan 26, 2003)

My DH can sew like a dream. It's a good skill to have. When our daughters were little, my mom gave me some of those panels that you make dolls and blocks out of. One night, while I was at work, he whipped them up for the kids for Christmas. Then, about a month ago, he decided his snow machine seat needed new upholstery. Boy, did it ever. He bundled up the girls, headed to the fabric store, and bought some vinyl. He pulled out my new Husqvarna quilter, and made the most perfect curved seams. Then he stapled it to the underside of the seat. Voila! He's handy at whatever he tries. Good trait. 

It's always good to have the DH understand that a good machine is a good machine...whether it's a car or a sewing machine.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I taught my son how to sew and he's very handy at mending his own clothes. I think it's great that you're learning to use the machine. My son has my mom's treadle machine and a heavy duty upholstery machine. He uses both to sew his denim jeans.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Maybe one of ya'll could answer a question for me. I'm wanting to make me an apron for slaughtering here at the place. I've a big roll of rubber (old pond liner? roofing membrane?) I'd like to glue up onto some heavy fabric (canvas?) so's I'd have a water proof heavy apron. I figure besides keeping the water and blood off it would also be kind of cut resistant. Can any of ya'll advise on an adhesive that would bond the rubber to the fabric?


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

If you have a mattress factory in your area, they have cans of spray adhesive they use for the pillow top mattresses. 

If you weren't so silly with your location, I might could help with the location of one. I worked with them for 20+ years and know most of the owners and managers.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Barge cement We use it to glue our canvas tent.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Is barge cement a brand or a type.

I might check on some of the mattress factories in this area, some of the silly ones.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Farmerwilly2, Here's a link I found for a quilt frame. Hope it helps.
http://www.kathkwilts.com/lessons/floorframe.html


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you very much mam. She's wantin to make one for our anticipated grandbaby and I've been savin old jeans for a big ole denim quilt.


----------

